# Fiance's Ex Won't Stop



## toughparentomaha (Feb 24, 2012)

Every three months like clockwork, my fiance's ex files something with the courts. She had a valid case a year ago as he was behind in his child support. He is fully paid up now, but she won't quit.

I feel it's because she thinks I may a lot more money than I do. My fiance and I live together with my son full-time and his 3kids part-time. We have a nice house (I know the owners we rent from), and we always have good food for them to eat (I am a tamed down version of an extreme couponer). 

I asked his kids one time "how much money do you think I make?" after they expressed a "need" to have things. Their comments lead me to believe she asks them about it. My fiance and I do NOT discuss our finances with any of the kids. They may see me come home with a carload of groceries, but they have no idea that I spent less than $100 on a weeks worth of food for 6 people. I have tried to take them grocery shopping with me so I can teach them how to do it, but they do not want to go.

She makes good money at her job and my fiance pays more than average for child support. She just purchased all 3 of their kids their own ipads, but then turns around and asks for money for stuff she is supposed to cover per the decree.

We provide a home, food, clothing, shoes, school supplies, etc for the kids. She purchases hot lunch tickets for them then complains we don't help her. I refuse to pay $$ for hot lunch ($5/day) so the kids only have the option of cold lunch while at our home. I won't pay for it for my son, I'm not paying for it for anyone else's. Our kids go to private schools so things are more expensive. I found ways to combat that with my child prior to meeting my fiance. I won't change becuase she chooses to do it differently.

I have an ex, too. We get along pretty well. I don't understand these people who feel the need to be vindictive and try to bring the other person down. This is your children's parent, for God's sake. My fiance isn't perfect. But he is doing the best he can financially. We live off 2 pretty meager incomes, so I am a budget-conscious fool! There are no frills in our life, we rarely, if ever, go out, so why does she feel the need to attack us?

Sorry about the long rant! I think it helps sometimes to just get it off your chest!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure what you can do other than document all of this. I would think that her buying Ipads and hot lunches would very much help your case if she is asking for more. 

If you sent her your post, I wonder how she would defend herself?


----------



## toughparentomaha (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh I document everything, including what they have for dinner at our house versus our house. What time they arrive and leave our house. I have a receipt for every little thing we have purchased down to notecards for school. 

My fiance and I have talked about it and our feeling is she is jealous of our relationship and my relationship with the kids. She is engaged to be married and the kids seem to get along with her fiance.

It just boggles me that she would continue attacking with pointless and baseless contempt and modification requests. There has been no substantial change of circumstance on either side. As I said, my fiance does the best he can. He assumed about $20K more marital debt, plus monthly child support, than she did and is still working to pay it off. Hers is paid and she is demanding that he pay his NOW or face contempt charges. It's crazy!


----------



## toughparentomaha (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, and she would not respond if I sent it to her. She refuses to speak to my fiance about anything to do with the kids or otherwise. It's been 2 years since the divorce was finalized and almost 5 since filed.


----------

